# Top 5 RAREST Items in New Leaf?



## Riyita (Jan 13, 2014)

I am guessing some Japan DLC? Do you know what they are? If not, what do you think?


----------



## Twisted Circuits (Jan 13, 2014)

I think the berliner would be one.  You have to have the German 3DS and a German game.  Add to that, you only get it on New Years.


----------



## kiwi34fruit (Jan 13, 2014)

I don't think items can be really "rare" at this point. People are willing to time travel for items only available on specific holidays. People are also willing to dupe one-time DLCs.


----------



## Byngo (Jan 13, 2014)

I would say any of the zodiac items are some are the rarest, because not very many people will travel years ahead. o;


----------



## J087 (Jan 13, 2014)

Twisted Circuits said:


> I think the berliner would be one.  You have to have the German 3DS and a German game.  Add to that, you only get it on New Years.



I obtained several Berliners actually and I don't own a German game nor DS. I also obtained the grapes, tweeter and juice without visiting other towns.

To define what's rare you'll have to give a definition of what you feel is rare. Items that can only be obtained on a certain day shouldn't be considered rare since time travelling will enable you to obtain as many as you'd like. *What I would define as rare are unorderable items from foreign games*, specifically Japanese and Korean, since not that many players in the Western world (or this community) own them. For example the Korean new year item Bell Knicknack or the somewhat easier to obtain Japanese New Year Noodles.

The Zodiac set shouldn't be considered rare since they can be obtained in all games. The horoscope set shouldn't be considered rare since it's orderable. One might even say the special items sold only on Club Tortimer islands are rare, since they can't be ordered, time travelling is no guarantee that you will obtain one, and you can't invite others to visit the island.


----------



## Hyoon (Jan 13, 2014)

I'll add in the cardboard/sloppy stuff since it's pretty hard to obtain. I think it's even harder than island stuff. I've only ever ran across 1 sloppy item in my Re-tail and there's no method to make them appear either. :/


----------



## a potato (Jan 13, 2014)

I'd say the sea bass is pretty rare in ACNL.


----------



## J087 (Jan 13, 2014)

mochichou said:


> I'll add in the cardboard/sloppy stuff since it's pretty hard to obtain. I think it's even harder than island stuff. I've only ever ran across 1 sloppy item in my Re-tail and there's no method to make them appear either. :/



I have to agree on that. I never had one in my hands so it slipped my mind.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 13, 2014)

a potato said:


> I'd say the sea bass is pretty rare in ACNL.



Best joke of the week.

Nothing's rare. If it's somewhat commonly circulating on Re-Tail, it's not rare.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jan 13, 2014)

Ken


----------



## unravel (Jan 13, 2014)

Weeds are one of the RAREST item in acnl.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 13, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Weeds are one of the RAREST item in acnl.



RAFFLESIA


----------



## Xela (Jan 13, 2014)

So how do you actually get sloppy items?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 13, 2014)

not589 said:


> So how do you actually get sloppy items?



From re-tail (flea market) or a villager with it in their house!


----------



## unravel (Jan 13, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> RAFFLESIA



^ No. 1 rarest weed in ACNL!


----------



## Superpenguin (Jan 13, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> ^ No. 1 rarest weed in ACNL!



It's a flower.


----------



## Xela (Jan 13, 2014)

And it's very rare?

I had Mott. He had a full sloppy room.


----------



## Miss Renee (Jan 13, 2014)

not589 said:


> So how do you actually get sloppy items?



When I was doing villager cycling, sloppy pieces seemed to appear pretty frequently in Re-Tail.


----------



## Xela (Jan 13, 2014)

My Re-Tail sucks. It rarely updates.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jan 13, 2014)

I'd say the rarest items would be the Korean only DLC / holiday items. They're pretty difficult to come by people trading.


----------



## lilylily (Jan 13, 2014)

not589 said:


> My Re-Tail sucks. It rarely updates.



mine never used to update until i, er, "encouraged" my villagers to buy things by pushing them until that "ping!"-sound appeared. then i talk them into stuff they actually don't really need but i want gone because i don't need them either. new items now appear one or two days after the old one was sold. 

i don't know if that actually helps you but it works for me. 

anyway, to answer the question - i'd agree with others that it would probably be the korean dlcs who are the rarest, followed closely by the japanese ones.


----------



## monochrom3 (Jan 13, 2014)

I'd say the Japanese/Korean DLCs since they're distributed pretty long ago but they might be very common on their own places(Japan and Korea).

I guess the sloppy/cardboard series are the rarest since you can't get those by regular means and they're unorderable.


----------



## Mookie (Jan 13, 2014)

The black/tricky pitfall. Only turns up randomly in police lost and found. 

Tropical wall/floor and treasure chest. If you can find them, they're a steep 100 medals. Whirlpool bath is more than the usual 40 also. 

I've found three sloppy pieces in Retail, but only one cardboard item.


----------



## stitchmaker (Jan 13, 2014)

The kitchen island or barbecue island from the tours.  I think it wanted 140 medals.
The zodiacs are easy to get if you have a TT town.  One afternoon I got 4 sets before I erased the town.


----------



## Xanarcah (Jan 13, 2014)

I disagree about the Sloppy/Cardboard stuff being super rare because there's no reliable way to find it in Retail. I posted a while back about a method I've been using pretty reliably to get it to appear in my Retail, if anyone else would like to try it. If I'm TTing to do some serious villager cycling, I can get probably 7 or 8 pieces in a single day. I've since refined my method since posting about it in that other thread, though.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jan 13, 2014)

stitchmaker said:


> The kitchen island or barbecue island from the tours.  I think it wanted 140 medals.
> The zodiacs are easy to get if you have a TT town.  One afternoon I got 4 sets before I erased the town.



Kitchen island is not that rare... It only costs 40 medals and you can buy a barbecue from timmy and tommy's shop.

I'd say the rarest items in the game are japanese and korean DLC unorderables!


----------



## monochrom3 (Jan 13, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Kitchen island is not that rare... It only costs 40 medals and you can buy a barbecue from timmy and tommy's shop.
> 
> I'd say the rarest items in the game are japanese and korean DLC unorderables!



IIRC kitchen island is 30?


----------



## ceribells (Jan 13, 2014)

Mookie said:


> The black/tricky pitfall. Only turns up randomly in police lost and found.



What does this do? I've never seen one but I've seen it mentioned around here.

Hybrid seed bags and golden tools are certainly a commodity within this community. Everyone can get them, but they both require work and TT'ing.


----------



## Xanarcah (Jan 13, 2014)

ceribells said:


> What does this do? I've never seen one but I've seen it mentioned around here.



It's basically just a normal pitfall, but the X shape on the ground is smaller and less noticable.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 14, 2014)

Any South Korean exclusive item is rare.

I have the Bell Knickknack and Songpyeon


----------



## Cou (Jan 14, 2014)

Now that I think about it, there's really no rarest items in new leaf. But I have to agree, Korean ones  are actually very rare. It took me a long time to collect them.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 14, 2014)

Cou said:


> Now that I think about it, there's really no rarest items in new leaf. But I have to agree, Korean ones  are actually very rare. It took me a long time to collect them.



You have the Korean holiday items?


----------



## Cou (Jan 14, 2014)

oath2order said:


> You have the Korean holiday items?



Yes. ^_^ Some guy was nice enough to give me all Korean holiday/DLC items.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 14, 2014)

Cou said:


> Yes. ^_^ Some guy was nice enough to give me all Korean holiday/DLC items.



We need to talk.


----------



## Cou (Jan 14, 2014)

oath2order said:


> We need to talk.



Talk to me, I'm free.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 14, 2014)

I would say european items, most people on the forums have an american 3DS or Japanese 3DS. Also the golden axe/shovel along with the green new years eve hat.

I've also seen a rage at villager pics all of a sudden *cough* dupe? *cough*


----------



## Gummysaur (Jan 14, 2014)

I think the museum model is the rarest because you can't exactly TT to get it and you have to wait for Redd to come and for fossils and the seasons to come so you can catch certain bugs/fish etc...


----------



## parKb5 (Jan 14, 2014)

I'd have to say it's the 7-11 set from Japan, since they are unorderable and they were only available for download at an actual 7-11 in Japan for a limited time in late 2012 and early 2013, so at this point the only way you can get them is through trade (or dupe).


----------



## FancyThat (Jan 14, 2014)

Agree with Korean items being the rarest closely followed by Japanese items.

For me personally though there aren't many rare items as I have friends in all regions who frequently give or trade items with me. As a result I have every holiday item available in game (and in some cases multiples of the items), items related to holidays like items sold during those holidays, and most DLC from all regions that has been released so far. Soon to be getting a kimbap plate  (my friend informs me it's out this month). I get things like hybrid seed bags and bulb bopper sets given to me as well. Also due to the lovely people on this site who have really helped me out hosting holidays and giveaways and helped me with cataloguing reorderables and obtaining rare sets .


----------



## ginx1028 (Jan 14, 2014)

Supermarket wallpaper and carpet. Hack only item.


----------



## Jake (Jan 14, 2014)

nothing is rare because you can dupe it

actually i would say the bingo card, because it cant be stored/sold/dropped - so it can not be duped.
It's only available during the winter, where after it becomes an expired card. so it exists naturally for ~3 months give or take and can't be duped, so it's a rare item. maybe there are others like this but this is all i can think of.


----------

